# Slides



## ray5 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi,
I discovered some rolls of slide film. I used to do these about 6-7 years ago and loved the product. Since then I have now moved to digital with the 40D and now the 5D MKIII. My film camera doesn't even work now. Just out of nostalgia was thinking of buying a used film camera but am not sure if the slides can even be processed. I have some Kodak Elite Chrome 200 and some Kodachrome 200 film . I see that Fuji Velvia is still available and being processed. Even if it is processed, is it worth it anymore? Thoughts? Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 22, 2014)

Far as I know, you can't get Kodachrome to be developed anymore. Anywhere. I could be wrong though.

Not sure about the Kodak Elite Chrome 200. if it uses the same chemicals as others such as Velvia/Provia, you probably could get it developed just fine. Or you could always just have them cross-process and see what that brings out.


----------



## ray5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. I am not really sure why I want to get back into slides, I'll have to buy a camera body, get the slides processed and scanned into digital and the cost involved. Why not just stay digital? I have a couple of trips planned this summer, mainly landscape and thought the slides would be a nice way to capture the saturation. Wondering if it makes sense to spend a bunch to get there or just save and get a nice lens or a travel tripod? 
Ray


----------



## distant.star (Apr 23, 2014)

.
What would make most sense to me is to give/sell the film to folks who still regularly use it. Photography schools/classes, art students and artists, etc. They guy who runs the local film lab tells me there are still enough people like that doing film it keeps him in business.

I sold my last rolls of film to someone doing photo classes.


----------



## ray5 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am thinking you are correct. It seems there are labs who will process the film but including the shipping and all it is pretty expensive without the scanning. Scanning adds to the cost. I think running into the film just brought back some nostalgia about the vivid colors that the slides produced which I am not seeing with digital or perhaps that too is just memories and not factually correct.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Why not just stay digital?
> Ray



When you have a camera of the calibre of a 5DIII you'd be crazy not to. Once you digitise film you lose any advantage of colours anyway. 

You can achieve the results you want with digital. If you're doing everything in camera ( which it sounds of it you might be ) work on your 'picture styles' settings in 'neutral'. Bracket your shots one third apart and see which exposure you prefer. Try using a polarising filter too.

And I'm afraid Kodachrome processing has gone the way of the Dodo. I believe it is possible to development as a black and white negative but that is hardly what you want.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> And I'm afraid Kodachrome processing has gone the way of the Dodo. I believe it is possible to development as a black and white negative but that is hardly what you want.



Really? That's interesting.


----------

